# motorhome storage near Girona airport ?



## KITTYKAMPER (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi all
does anyone have experience of 'caravan centre' in Vila Sacra near Figueres ? Intending to store the van there while I fly home for family wedding. Even better, does anyone know of a secure storage company near to Girona airport as Vila Sacra is about 60k.

thanks in advance


----------



## KITTYKAMPER (Apr 5, 2009)

*caravan center storage figueres*

Hi All

Would like to recommend this place to anyone wanting to store their motorhome for short or long period in Spain, ie winter sun long stayers wanting to go back to uk for couple of weeks or indeed anyone who like myself has a lot of time off and prefers touring France and Spain. I now leave the van almost permanently in Europe either with friends or in storage and fly back to the uk to work intermittently.
Posted a question a while back but no reply. Have since used them 4 times and can thouroughly recommend them.
The owner "Evi" is German and speaks good english, thwhole set up is very proffessional and very well organised. Evi and her team are really friendly and helpfull, apart from storage she can organise airport transfers, repairs, accessory purchases etc. Every time I go to collect the van it is driven round to reception, tyres checked and inflated if need be, washed for an extra fee if required. Once at my request the van was put on electric hookup and fridge turned on day before.
I am so pleased with the service and feel so reassured that I drove back there from Genoa after a trip to Corsica rather than storing it at and flying to uk from Nice.

They are at Vila Sacra near Figueres in northern Spain, Girona and Perpignan airports roughly equal distance away and both under 1hr.

happy touring everyone


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Nice to see the feedback on this..
Were off down that way soon and was considering something like this...
Found the website here but all in German


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi,

There are a lot of these type of storage facilities dotted around Girona, we pass at least 3 on the Girona Sud road C250


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

We have just entrusted our Hymer with Evi and the family at Caravan Center, figueres. It was stored indoors & cost Euro64 for a month over Christmas. They were very helpful, kindly running us into town to catch the train to Girona. Train & bus fares to the airport came to euro6.70 each, each way.

The only potential issue was that the insurance offered by Caravan Center is upto approx euro 25k (can't remember exact figure) but Comfort Insurance agreed full coverage so it wasn't an issue. Many thanks Comfort.

Likewise, many thanks to Evi. We will use this storage option again.

Best wishes

Barry


----------



## Tmax (Aug 5, 2006)

*caravan center storage figueres*

If it is only for a few days there is a parking company on the approach road to Girona airport just past the hotel on the left. It is open storage and they would probably take a motorhome. They offer a shuttle to and from the terminal and I know several friends who use it when they go back to the UK and have heard no bad reports.

Regards, Tom

Toujours a Vacances !


----------

